# Camera un-operational.



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell all,

To make a long story short. Ever since I got this phone the camera has had problems.. FC's and lockups. With the stock 902.. and 905 update. With other roms safestrapped on 902/905. Now I RDS'd back to 902 and did the steps to get the 230 update on and rooted, everything went swimmingly.

Now, the camera is still not functioning correctly. The ICS camera will open and display the image preview for a moment, but pops up saying "Unable to capture, external SD and internal storage not accesable" and usually the preview freezes within 2 seconds. I tried another camera app and got it to display preview for a long time, and was able to switch front to back. But as soon as i tried to snap a photo it froze, and upon trying to re-open it just says "unknown system error".

Any suggestions?

ps.. ICS is amazing on this.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

repilce said:


> Hell all,
> 
> To make a long story short. Ever since I got this phone the camera has had problems.. FC's and lockups. With the stock 902.. and 905 update. With other roms safestrapped on 902/905. Now I RDS'd back to 902 and did the steps to get the 230 update on and rooted, everything went swimmingly.
> 
> ...


if ur camera.apk failed and u tried market apps and u fail in GB and ICS and have FXD'd correctly id assume failed hardware, i would FXZ and haul it back to VZW and get a warranty replacement.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, kinda what i was thinking.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

repilce said:


> Thanks, kinda what i was thinking.


No problem

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------

